# Question about video on a 7Dd Mark II



## Hector1970 (Apr 15, 2015)

Hi All
I'm not very good with video technology so I can't look up the right term.
I took a video of a parade. 
It looks fine except when something moves past.
Not sure how to describe it but it's hard on the eyes to watch.
It's like a small movement or breaking up of the moving object.
It's not that perceptible at first glance.
Any idea of what that might be?
If someone does know how might it be overcome.
Is it by having ia faster frame rate (or a slower one)?
The camera is on default settings (I think)
Is there any other setting to turn on / off?
Hopefully my explanation isn't too vague.
I find it hard to explain it.
Never suggested possible things to look up would be good.


----------



## Tinky (Apr 15, 2015)

Coukd be a couple of things...

Rolling shutter, dslrs have a slow scan, so the difference between the start of the scan and end of the scan is sometimes perceptable. Vertical lines go a bit diagonal. Usually only an issue with very fast objects, or rapid camera movements. The 180 rule (shutter speed set to double the frame rate) can mitigate to an extent, sontry using 1/50th or 1/60th shutter speed for PAL or NTSC respectively (i.e. 24 or 25 fps, vs 30fps)

or it coukd be combing,:

Your camera is progressive. Traditionally tvs have been interlaced. this is a viewing environment problem. you need to keep everything progressive in post, from your transcoding / interpretation settings, through your timeline settings, and your encoding and output settings. most modern lcds will detect a progressive signal and display it correctly.

if you do happen to go interlaced at any point you may split a progressive single field into two interlaced fields displayed a fraction apart, this will actually look ok on a briadcadt monitopr as its a 50i system, but will comb on your computers progessive monitor.

The breaking up part sounds more like this.

It may also be if you've set a lossy gop / mpeg mode, that the spatial data is being over compressed, try changing this.


----------



## Lee Lounsbury (May 12, 2015)

This is pretty spot on, filming in bright daylight will make for a high shutter if you're not careful, and thus a "choppy" feel. Remember this simple rule: Shutter speed= Framerate x2. So if you are recording at 30p, set the camera to 1/60. That would be my first guess. You can try using ND filters to give you a better control over your shutter in bright light. 

If that doesn't work, try using a rolling shutter correction in post (Can be found in FCPX or Premiere). Even following the shutter speed rule, quick pans can cause rolling shutter distortion and also give that "choppy" look. 

Also because you do have the 7dii (excellent choice) there is the ability to record 60 frames a second. As long as the medium you choose to upload the footage supports 60p (such as youtube) this will make for much much much smoother motion. Just remember that 60p now means 1/125 shutter. 




Tinky said:


> Coukd be a couple of things...
> 
> Rolling shutter, dslrs have a slow scan, so the difference between the start of the scan and end of the scan is sometimes perceptable. Vertical lines go a bit diagonal. Usually only an issue with very fast objects, or rapid camera movements. The 180 rule (shutter speed set to double the frame rate) can mitigate to an extent, sontry using 1/50th or 1/60th shutter speed for PAL or NTSC respectively (i.e. 24 or 25 fps, vs 30fps)
> 
> ...


----------

